# What is your day job?



## Rayna' (Feb 26, 2007)

By Day: AT&T Sr Stenographer
By Night:  internet addict.


----------



## bnz506 (Feb 26, 2007)

Im a napper... I nap.

Im also a student but my real job is taking naps.


----------



## midget patrol (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm a student. I had a job. But then crew started.

So really, I'm a coxswain.


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 26, 2007)

By Day: Student
By Night: Student - when will it ever end!


----------



## Zatodragon (Feb 26, 2007)

By day: Photographer/minor tech guy for a ERA realty office.
by night: a dragon?


----------



## cherrymoose (Feb 26, 2007)

.


----------



## Thor the Mighty (Feb 27, 2007)

i work at a camera store, go to college full time and am in the marine reserves. oh, and a functioning drunk.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 27, 2007)

I could tell you but I'd have to kill you


----------



## Xmetal (Feb 27, 2007)

By day: Sales Rep (starting next Monday)
Weekend: Photographer
Night: Drummer in a band


----------



## ferny (Feb 27, 2007)

by day - I'm a superhero. I wear tights and save cats from the tops of burning trees.

by night - I'm a mild mannered reporter for a local paper.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 27, 2007)

ferny said:


> by day - I'm a superhero. I wear tights and save cats from the tops of burning trees.
> 
> by night - I'm a mild mannered reporter for a local paper.



And there I was thinking you just wore tights while you did crossword puzzles


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 27, 2007)

Graphic designer by day, freelance graphic designer/photographer/musician by night.


----------



## ace184 (Feb 27, 2007)

jet engine mechanic by day, player by nite


----------



## PNA (Feb 27, 2007)

*RETIRED!!!! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 27, 2007)

Certified Engineering Technologist (CET) 
I design shelters for the oilfield industry.


----------



## terri (Feb 27, 2007)

PNA said:


> *RETIRED!!!! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *


Braggart! :razz:

by day: medical practice manager
free time: film/alt processes geek


----------



## JDS (Feb 27, 2007)

My normal job is 'Server Operations'.  I help manage nearly 200 servers in a datacenter for a multi-billion dollar company.  It sounds cool, but mostly it's not much fun. 

In my free time, I'm building things around the house..My porch, my deck..soon to come, a barn.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Feb 27, 2007)

Day: Logistics & IT analyst / Proyect Manger for the local auto manufacturer
Night: Dad


----------



## Corry (Feb 27, 2007)

Book keeper for a construction company/ Children's Advocate for a domestic violence shelter.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 27, 2007)

By Day.
Guitar Luthier/Photographer/Trim Carpenter/Design Artist/Graphics Designer

By Night.
Guitarist/Violinist/Computer Gamer


----------



## his4ever (Feb 27, 2007)

24 hours a day.... mom and wife


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 27, 2007)

Day job:  photographer
Nights/weekends:  musician


----------



## PNA (Feb 27, 2007)

terri said:


> Braggart! :razz:


 
Yeah, well.....

Actually I'm on standby call for a national insurance company when catastrophic hurricane damage occurs such as hurricane Katrina and others. I immediaately issue checks for folks who have major losses.


----------



## EBphotography (Feb 27, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> I could tell you but I'd have to kill you



You work in a camera shop. (Busted)



By day: Student
By night: Computer Geek
Weekends: Server/Busboy/Host at a restaurant.(Depends on the day)


----------



## benjikan (Feb 27, 2007)

I am a Fashion/Beauty and Advertising Photographer as well as consulting Creative Director and Pop Rock Music Composer...


----------



## PNA (Feb 27, 2007)

terri said:


> Braggart! :razz:


 
And..... occasionally I make bunk beds for the local women's shelter when the ladies with children move out of the shelter into a home.


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 27, 2007)

Day job: Photographer
Free time: what free time?


----------



## terri (Feb 27, 2007)

> Yeah, well.....
> 
> Actually I'm on standby call for a national insurance company when catastrophic hurricane damage occurs such as hurricane Katrina and others. I immediaately issue checks for folks who have major losses.


 


PNA said:


> And..... occasionally I make bunk beds for the local women's shelter when the ladies with children move out of the shelter into a home.


So you're still doing some pretty important work, after all. :thumbup: I was teasing you before, of course - just jealous. 

Bless you for your shelter work. :hug::


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 27, 2007)

Day time: Researcher/Scientist/Head of a team/Organiser
(there is no real standard label for what I do)

Night time: The same as above plus some things which are not safe to tell here 

Weekends: Again, the same 

Oh, in between all that I sleep, travel, and have some fun with my lenses


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 27, 2007)

Project Manager/Tech Sales/Estimator by day.

Father, Husband, knowledge sponge by night.


----------



## Patrice (Feb 27, 2007)

Land surveyor/small business owner.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 27, 2007)

Violinist and camera collector. Photography does happen though...


----------



## JOAT (Feb 27, 2007)

interesting thread, nice to see what others do.

day: Equipment and Parts Customer Service Rep for a medical company.
Night/Weekends: Freelance multimedia designer.


----------



## JIP (Feb 27, 2007)

Wel before this happened 01/06/06







I was a landscape supervisor for a retirement community, a Ritz Camera part timer and, a wedding photographer for myself and several studios.  Now I do physical therapy work part time in whatever work my job will give me while I am on work comp and hope this ordeal is over someday.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Feb 27, 2007)

Firefighter but I get my day, swing, and night job all done in a 24 hour shift.


----------



## astrostu (Feb 28, 2007)

By Day:  Student
By Night:  Student
By Free Time:  Student

Student = Graduate student in astronomy.


----------



## PNA (Feb 28, 2007)

JIP said:


> Wel before this happened 01/06/06


 
How many breaks???? Holy S**t!!!


----------



## Imagee (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm a pet sitter weekdays and a wedding photog weekends. In between I am President of a non profit company that imports from Madagascar.

OH, yeah...and I'm retired!


----------



## Goran Katic (Feb 28, 2007)

The  PHOTOGRAPHER


----------



## mad_malteaser (Feb 28, 2007)

JIP said:


> Wel before this happened 01/06/06
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Blimey JIP! That's one hell of an injury! How on earth did that happen?

Day job: Ambulance Dispatcher/EMD
Spare time: Internet addict/Writer/Photographer-without-a-clue


----------



## JIP (Feb 28, 2007)

Well put it this way it's pretty impressive what a car going 40+mph can do to your body.


----------



## BAB (Feb 28, 2007)

Biomedical photographer is my "day job".


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Feb 28, 2007)

I have many positions: 

Mommy, nurse, teacher, referre, maid, cook -> all that to two wild boys. I get paid in hugs and kisses. It's tiresome but I love it. :heart: 
My paying job is a printer for a photo lab. 
My not-so-paying job is a freelance photographer, shooting whatever pays and whatever strikes my fancy. 
I'm also a full time student.


----------



## Efergoh (Feb 28, 2007)

Porn Star.

I'm broke, so apparently, I'm not very good at it...that and I spend all my money on "research."


----------



## Corry (Feb 28, 2007)

JIP said:


> Well put it this way it's pretty impressive what a car going 40+mph can do to your body.



Ouch! Glad you are ok! (well...aside from the bones)


----------



## MarkA (Mar 1, 2007)

Day - Sleeper
Night - SuperMegaTrucker
Freetime - Drummer


----------



## m33kr0b (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry for bringing backa  long dead thread but I found this and thought it was interesting, so I will post too.

Day Job: Remote PC Support for Kellogg Company

Night/Weekend Job: EMT when healthy(not now)


----------



## Silverado_13 (Dec 11, 2008)

Day: High school student
Afternoon: Intern at automotive performance shop.
Night: Internet addict


----------



## ATXshots (Dec 11, 2008)

Dog groomer and trainer






crappy pic...I know


----------



## AdamBomb (Dec 11, 2008)

Home Depot: Kitchen & Bath Dept! 
Full Time Student Going for Graphic Design.


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 11, 2008)

Day time: Business Analyst working with HR Systems (ERPs)
Night / free time: Going to photography school, assistant director / director working in community theatre, regular guy/husband


----------



## matt-l (Dec 11, 2008)

By day: im in school. After school im here as a sales person at a local camera shop.

By night: sometimes im still here(work), or on TPF doing nothing.


----------



## viridari (Dec 11, 2008)

Ever see those IBM commercials where they show an empty data center, save for one rack, and someone says "where are all the servers?"

That's sort of along the lines of what I do by day.  For now.


----------



## Kegger (Dec 11, 2008)

By day: US Army combat medic/trauma photog

By night: gamer/interwebz addict/photog/drinker


----------



## dl4449 (Dec 11, 2008)

Parts Manager for a Honda Dealership


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 11, 2008)

Aircraft Mechanic.


----------



## Xander (Dec 11, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Aircraft Mechanic.




6th grade science teacher here.....


And I take it you are a Jeep lover? Heres a Jeep wave


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 11, 2008)

Xander said:


> And I take it you are a Jeep lover?



More like a Jeep wrecker...


----------



## Chiller (Dec 11, 2008)

Day? ....Mortician
Night? ..Grave Robber

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Silverado_13 (Dec 11, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Day? ....Mortician
> Night? ..Grave Robber
> 
> :lmao::lmao:



I lol'd.


----------



## OregonAmy (Dec 11, 2008)

bigtwinky said:


> Day time: Business Analyst working with HR Systems (ERPs)



Hey I'm a business analyst, too, only I work with AP ERPs - likely the same ones you do - Peoplesoft, GreatPlains, Lawson....

I love my job. It's been a while since I've felt this satisfied/interested in a job, but I'm back to it and love it. Someday I'd like to open a homebrew shop (that was my MBA final project & beer's my other passion) but that's still a bit in the future. For now, BA it is.


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 12, 2008)

OregonAmy said:


> Hey I'm a business analyst, too, only I work with AP ERPs - likely the same ones you do - Peoplesoft, GreatPlains, Lawson....


 
Cool.  I work with Peoplesoft HRMS, currently on 9.0, with a dash of payroll and erecruit to keep things interesting.

Been doing it for the last 10 or so years, and was so close to netting a job with Oracle in their Canadian public sector, but their "Senior" recruiting agent kinda screwed me over and I missed an opportunity.

I started working on Purchase Orders and Accounts Payable, moving into Time and Attendance and then added in Benefits, HR, Payroll and others.  Used to mainly do system implementation and onsite training, but for the last few years, just being working more on strategy and such.


----------



## astrostu (Dec 12, 2008)

Scientist.


----------



## delizo23 (Dec 12, 2008)

*LAYED OFF!!!* was a CADD Operator. drawing floor plans for casinos

school? for fools

so basically i sit on my ass all day. 
take a few pictures here and there.
surf TPF.
WHILE collecting unemployment. 
economy sucks, life is good.


----------



## delizo23 (Dec 12, 2008)

dl4449 said:


> Parts Manager for a Honda Dealership



hook me up with some parts!!!!!!!!!!
foreal tho...


----------



## keybq (Dec 12, 2008)

By day: School year student photographer for school paper,  summer time sports store and race stock cars on saturday nights.


----------



## skieur (Dec 13, 2008)

Looking after my son.

skieur


----------



## benhasajeep (Dec 13, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> More like a Jeep wrecker...


 

 Day job -Aircraft Inspector (used to be / still mechanic). Currently in Tel Aviv to cover a C-check on a DC-10-30ER. Home in 16 days .  Work schedule except when at big check.  On 14 days, off 7 days.  Commute to work by commercial airline.  Currently on 5 weeks, due to have off 18 days (unless I choose over time).

Home job - repair man, repair man, repair man, repair man.  Oh, and fix it man.

Also the owner of 5 jeeps currently. High of 7 to low of 3 (since been married). But room to store inside. :mrgreen: With room for more.  In various states of repair (1 in full restoration, 1 just needs a small fix but a hassle), 3 running / looking good but 2 of which are not legal in the State I moved too :er: . So, of the current 5, only 1 is currently being driven daily. Plus a truck and trailer to tow around the big toy that is not legal on the road in Maine.


----------



## bradster76 (Dec 13, 2008)

Day: I play lead carrot in a vegetable orchestra.

Night: Drink and throw knives at innocent bystanders.


----------



## 4x4crew (Dec 13, 2008)

Day /  Field Service Engineer for a world wide company
Night / Husband and Father


----------



## AngieDoogles (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm mostly a full-time student for now (until May that is). I'm also being trained by a local wedding and portrait photographer. The extra income is nice, but the experience is amazing!


----------



## JKnobelock (Dec 14, 2008)

Day time: Student/ Home Depot: Lot attendant


----------



## Joves (Dec 14, 2008)

Well I operate a concretepump by day.





At night whatever I fell like being.


----------



## EW1066 (Dec 15, 2008)

Grocery store manager by day and night

also a widowed single father of 2 teenagers.

hobbies happen when I can squeeze them in

Vince


----------

